# another collection post! heheh.



## electrostars (Apr 18, 2007)

top to bottom, left to right:
pink opal
vanilla
cloud bound
playful
passionate
bright fuschia
paradisco
spring up
bitter
golder's green
lucky green
pickle 
sprout
nightlight
pompous blue




top to bottom, left to right:
iris print
violet trance
au contraire
satellite dreams
urban decay - ac/dc
nocturnelle
trax
moth brown
pandamonium
hepcat
up at dawn
urban decay stalker
stomp
stomp
a mix of helium & entremauve pigments




a shitty picture, i know.
left to right:
helium
quietly
viz-a-violet
entremauve
pinked mauve
maroon




left to right:
sex ray lipglass
little vi lustreglass
mauvellous!
full blown
wild 'bout you
flitter
odyssey
plum dandy
rocking chick
deep attraction
euroflash
other crap:




moistureblend foundation in nw20
coygirl blush
breath of plum brush
lightscapade msf
porcelain pink msf
fiction(broken in samplejar. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
bare canvas
blacktrack
saucepot(purple)
mercuric

208
219se
242se
272
not pictured:
resort eye kohl
coming soon:
liza pm quad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









and eventually(hopefully) a BNIB petticoat if it ever gets found. (it's lost in the mail! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

I just got a new 15 pan palette today and it's already full. LOL.
I'm gonna need a new one soon. :/ Thank god I have a few quads laying around. XD


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 18, 2007)

How beautiful!! I can tell you like purple.


----------



## electrostars (Apr 18, 2007)

Yesssssssss..I love purple. Thanks!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Apr 18, 2007)

Entremauve is my favorite haha im wearing it right now actually!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 18, 2007)

great collection


----------



## GothicGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely collection! Many purple items...Looks like my kind of girl — concerning similar tastes, of course...hahaha!


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 18, 2007)

Your pressed pigments are lovely! I'm a purple fanatic as well.


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 18, 2007)

very nice


----------



## electrostars (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks!

yes i'm a crazy fan of purple. LOL.
It's because I have green eyes.  lol.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

This is absolutely amazing..lovely collection hon


----------

